

Is Google building an anti-spam empire? - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Is-Google-building-an-anti-spam-empire-or-size-matters.aspx

======
ErrantX
> My prediction: Google next purchase in this space will be Akismet.

Im not so convinced - it depends a lot on what technology Akismet can provide.
I mean yes they get a hell of a lot of content daily - but any more than
Google get from Blogspot and other sources? I cant imagine it is enough to
warrant a purchase based on that.

So, the tech. Im still not overly convinced about it; on my blog it is
constantly flagging clear spam as "maybe". The thing is the posts are near
identical in content week on week so the tech is a poor learner!

Google's email spam tech is killer in comparison, so I highly doubt they will
be interested in Akismet.

Unless of course the intention is just to cut out the competition or offer an
"spam api" of their own to the Akismet user base.

------
ianbishop
Interesting view. I'm pretty sure that their reCAPTCHA purchase has more to do
with scanning their books than it does with captcha.

